# Lesion removal - Measurement with margins



## BRENDA28 (Apr 21, 2010)

I need to know how to code this patient was here for to lesion removals

1- was in the chest breast area path came back benign.. Measurement with margins was 1.5

2- was in the abdominal area path came back benign measurements with margins was 2.0 
 i beleive that the cpt code for 1 is 11402 and cpt code for 2 is 11402 

is would i bill 11402 x2  or 11402, 11402-51  the dx code for both is 216.5..... How do i bill this please help....


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 22, 2010)

*Each lesion coded separately*

Each lesion is coded separately.  If layered or complex closure was required to close the excisional wound, you may also code that separately.

List your first lesion code.
List your second lesion code with -59 modifier
List your code for closure with -59 modifier (Here you add the total lenth of similar wounds together ... so if both lesions required layered closure and # 1 was 2 cm long and # 2 was 3 cm long you'd have a total lenght of 5 cm)

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 22, 2010)

I am going with Tessa on this 100%.


----------



## BRENDA28 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank You both very much this really helped... Tessa, Debra..


----------

